# Rotala hippuris form northern Taiwan



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

*Rotala hippuris from northern Taiwan*










This is a local water plant distributed only in the restricted areas of northern Taiwan though it can also be found in Japan. I think the easiest way to distinguish it from R.wallichii is that the former tends to blossom submergedly.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Good to see you Biker

Thanks for sharing
Edward


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Biker,

I hope you got the PM I sent you from Tonina Forest. The plant you showed me in the photo is Hedyotis sp. 

Try deleting some photos from your APC account so I can send PM from here, too.  

Carlos


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, I like to be here again. Last year my tanks suffered from unknown changing factors, and I lost almost 1/3 of new imported specie, which shifted to emerged forms and stopped growing. Maybe I need to learn more from you about how to preserve them.
I'll keep on supporting the website, thanks for your friendship.

To Tsunami:
I 'm so sorry that I didn't receive your recent PM probably because I deleted some of the new messages. Would you please send it to me again?


----------

